# oxycodone how to stop nausea



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

hey i know its not a hallucinatory substance but i dont know where else to put this but anyway when ever i take oxycodone pills i get nauseated and high is there anyway to stop the nausea?


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

i took 3 pills today around 1:00 ish and i still feel high after throwing up 3 times i took 2 whole and one crushed up


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 7, 2010)

The best way to stop nausea is to not do them. lol


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

Smoke a bowl. Duh.
You might aswell have just snorted one or two.


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 7, 2010)

There's no way to stop the nausea.. You can try taking less, like cut your dosage in half or something. Drink lots of Gatorade to make the barfing a little bit less unpleasant.


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Smoke a bowl. Duh.
> You might aswell have just snorted one or two.


yeah that would be great but i have been broke and dry for like 2 weeks thats why i took them


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 7, 2010)

So was it Oxycontin or Percocet? Oxy will stick with you longer than the Percs will.


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

You took 2 or 3 pills but how many miligrams? you nausea can be induced by movement, almost like motion sickness. you should veg out and watch a movie, listen to some music. or lower your dosage. 

in any case, if your not used to taking them, or are not taking them for pain management, 10 mg should be more than enough o get you high.. since they seem to last so long i am guessing they are percocete with tylenol, which is a buffer.. depending on how much tylenol is in the 3 pills, it could be contributing to your illness. remember you can over dose from tylenol with only 1000 miligrams. so if you have to take more percocete and ingest that much tylenol, it's not worth it ~


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep Bud is right... 10 mg is more than enough to get you high, 20 mg will definitely make you puke. And the acetaminophen in percocet is bad for your liver.
If you took 3 pills you probably ingested 1500 mg of acetaminophen... Be careful with that stuff, it'll cause liver failure and death. VERY painful death.


----------



## Dragonus (Aug 7, 2010)

Revel in the nausea, when i used to do opiates, i wouldnt be happy if i didnt at least puke once, i was using opana though, half a fourty up the nose would be amazing, dont try that though, unless you know you can handle it, shit could kill you if you dont have a tolerance


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 7, 2010)

pandaemic said:


> yeah that would be great but i have been broke and dry for like 2 weeks thats why i took them


sell the oxy and buy weed! Problem solved.


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

oxy will stick with you longer if you dont take away the time release coating.... in my experience. but if you remove the time release coating, the high does not last as long, but is more intense so to speak?


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol... First time I tried oxy, a buddy of mine gave me an 80, told me to suck the coating off, chop it into quarters and snort one of the quarters.
So, that's what I did. When that shit started coming on, I ran to the toilet and hurled. Hour later, hurled again. Another hour or so later, one last hurl.
Thankfully, I had taken the oxy on an empty stomach, had a fridge full of Gatorades and drank one right after I took it, so the puking wasn't (too) bad, and boy was I fucked up!! I was ZOOTED for like 6 hours at least. 
I knew that was something I did NOT need to be doing very often... haha


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL, if you suck the coating off it enters your blood stream~ you have to scratch it off  My first experience was with crushed 80's and XanaX - A night never to forget, except the drug alchohol induced amnesia. I'm lucky i didnt OD :X


----------



## Cutter9696 (Aug 7, 2010)

U need to stop oxy, if you need help withdrawing lemme know... If your having nausea then you do not have a tolerance for this drug, oxys kill dude. Never take an 80 less youve been on oxys for some time.. u will wake up dead.. it will shut down your natural desire to breath while you sleep.. ns... I did my oxy "battle" and was doing 2-4 80s per day.. never ever do this you can Die.
But getting off of them will be the most f'd up thing you ever do, if you dosage is low Id start reducing it Immediately this is a Very dangerous Drug serious Brother.... Stay with the Herbal Remedies Man You can quit I did but you have to be a Real Man to do it on your own
Cutter
Advisor to the Stars"


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> You took 2 or 3 pills but how many miligrams? you nausea can be induced by movement, almost like motion sickness. you should veg out and watch a movie, listen to some music. or lower your dosage.
> 
> in any case, if your not used to taking them, or are not taking them for pain management, 10 mg should be more than enough o get you high.. since they seem to last so long i am guessing they are percocete with tylenol, which is a buffer.. depending on how much tylenol is in the 3 pills, it could be contributing to your illness. remember you can over dose from tylenol with only 1000 miligrams. so if you have to take more percocete and ingest that much tylenol, it's not worth it ~


 well i went fishing and rode my bike so yeah i guess why


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

cutter is very right. I lost my cousin a few months ago to OD, and he was going through rehab. Addiction can be too much for some people. Everything in moderation is an experience. some experiences only need to be experienced once or twice. dont fall into the trap of habitual use.


----------



## Dragonus (Aug 7, 2010)

Once, before i was using opiates as much, i took half an opana fourty up the nose, and i was puking for the next 3 hours, dry heaving is horrible. later on in my using though id be able to handle it, but too much too quick is dangerous, always start off small


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> sell the oxy and buy weed! Problem solved.


how much can i sell them for and i cant their not mine


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

then you don't need to know how much you can sell them for


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

dewbzillla said:


> So was it Oxycontin or Percocet? Oxy will stick with you longer than the Percs will.


 i took percs


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 7, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> then you don't need to know how much you can sell them for


 well i want to know just in case i get a prescription for them i have alot of medical family so their fairly easy for me to get if i really wanted to


----------



## Cutter9696 (Aug 8, 2010)

Heh Thx! 4 da props "BudDreaMs, yea and then I c some one ask "how much to sell em for??!! are u fn crazy, might as well be caught selling herion, do not do dat.....!
It is Synth herion (From the Thebane ) which is in the resin of the Real Poppy Plant BUd... Oxy is made or "synth'ed" or copied from Herion, man made.. not somethin to play with OR sell
errr mistake. Oxy = Very Bad and yea you may not throw up, if you do you need not take opiates//// tink bout it.... if no throwin up ok yet Opiates are not going to get you high over and over again, you will develope a tolerance and need more and more and soon you will be snortin 2-4 80s a day and be Straight. Ya! so its a waste However burn some of my Custom Breed Kona Gold with White Widow or smoke some of my home made Bubble Has or Pure Trimerisomes ( UM spell much? ) and you will get stoned over and over each time with a dif and great High. This is why Marijuana Rules, and it makes my hungry and get great ideas from the Deep Meaning Thoughts ( Head Movies )
So f da Oxys Dude.. stick with "Da Kine"
From some one who has done it and is a real Deal/er or should I say now a real "retailer"
Good Luck Man and latas 2 Buddreams / May your Plants Never be infested with 1000 white flies!
Cutter
Advisor to the Stars"


----------



## pandaemic (Aug 8, 2010)

Cutter9696 said:


> Heh Thx! 4 da props "BudDreaMs, yea and then I c some one ask "how much to sell em for??!! are u fn crazy, might as well be caught selling herion, do not do dat.....!
> It is Synth herion (From the Thebane ) which is in the resin of the Real Poppy Plant BUd... Oxy is made or "synth'ed" or copied from Herion, man made.. not somethin to play with OR sell
> errr mistake. Oxy = Very Bad and yea you may not throw up, if you do you need not take opiates//// tink bout it.... if no throwin up ok yet Opiates are not going to get you high over and over again, you will develope a tolerance and need more and more and soon you will be snortin 2-4 80s a day and be Straight. Ya! so its a waste However burn some of my Custom Breed Kona Gold with White Widow or smoke some of my home made Bubble Has or Pure Trimerisomes ( UM spell much? ) and you will get stoned over and over each time with a dif and great High. This is why Marijuana Rules, and it makes my hungry and get great ideas from the Deep Meaning Thoughts ( Head Movies )
> So f da Oxys Dude.. stick with "Da Kine"
> ...


 well i dont has bud nor can get any


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive heard of ginger being a good remedy for nausea from opiates. Never tried it, but you just make the tea.

Peace


----------

